# Favorite Pig Sticker



## Bushwhacker (Jan 6, 2018)

For those of you that stick hogs, what's your favorite knife and why?  I haven't stuck one yet but the days coming soon I hope!  I have a KaBar USMC with the longer blade and a Glock field knife.  The Glock has the root saw on the back and I'm not crazy about that.  So what works best for you?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 6, 2018)

I use the same glock knife and has always worked good for me


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 6, 2018)

I used a KaBar Fighter or and Ontario bayonet


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 7, 2018)

I've only stuck one and used a knife that I made. I don't normally hunt hawgs but got the op and invite so I went and did. I was field testing the bottom one in the last pic.

A good long time customer down in SGA hunts them year round and sticks most of them with a custom knife I made several years ago. His wife bought it for him at one of the GON Blast's down in Macon. He still sends me pics all the time like these below.
Hand forged from OSB (old saw blade), think the blade was 9" (been awhile, can't remember for sure), Forged wrought iron double guard & pommel, Carved osage handle.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 7, 2018)

Anvil head there's no way I would take a custom made knife and nice leather sheath out to stick a pig. First off I'd be scared It would get lost then the sheath would get slam full of blood after killing the pig. Btw nice knives


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 8, 2018)

SG, I hear that a lot, but my take on it is - A knife without a working occupation is pretty much useless to own. With exception of my miniatures, all my knives are made to work and function as designed even the additional "artistic" work has function. In the osage sticker above, the tracks in the handle provide that extra little traction or tactile grip for control. 
Personally I love to see my knives hard at work better than any other way. They're all forged from hi-carb steel and need to work to find their own patina as a used tool. 
In no way implying that you don't, but good care and maintenance are important with any tool. 
Bottom line is Life is too short to carry an ugly knife.

Be well and may all your hunts be successful.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 12, 2018)

We take as good of care of our sticking knife as we can at that moment but many times there's no water to wash of the blood as you can tell by the one on my daughters belt. Her and that knife have killed a pile of trophy boar hogs


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Minner, wherebouts in NWGA? One of my best students lives in Cedartown. He helps me teach at my hammer-ins at Trackrock.
sgh - Nice cutters on that hawg, she's doing good. What kind of catch dogs you running? I'll be down in Statesboro mid Feb for a Guild meeting you folks anywhere close to there?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 12, 2018)

Anvil Head said:


> Thanks Minner, wherebouts in NWGA? One of my best students lives in Cedartown. He helps me teach at my hammer-ins at Trackrock.
> sgh - Nice cutters on that hawg, she's doing good. What kind of catch dogs you running? I'll be down in Statesboro mid Feb for a Guild meeting you folks anywhere close to there?



We try to use pits but mostly whatever catches and holds these days. I'm down around Tifton about 2 hrs south west of  Statesboro


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, been thru Tifton many times. Sister used to live in Homerville and work in Tifton. Looked at your photo albums - some bigun's in there. Bucks not to shabby either, all swamp deer?


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 12, 2018)

Our GA Custom Knifemakers' Guild Winter meeting is in Statesboro on the 10th of Feb. More than welcome to attend if you don't mind the drive. Get to meet some of the best custom makers in the South, see some of their work, and watch a few demos.....all for free (including lunch).
Let me know if you are interested and I will pm you the details.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 12, 2018)

Minner said:


> Anvil Head,
> 
> I'm up in extreme northwest GA, just a stone's throw from Tennessee.


Don't throw any - they got the high ground!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 12, 2018)

Anvil Head said:


> Yeah, been thru Tifton many times. Sister used to live in Homerville and work in Tifton. Looked at your photo albums - some bigun's in there. Bucks not to shabby either, all swamp deer?



Know exactly where homerville is. Most the people down that way have water rings on their legs like trees haha.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 12, 2018)

Life's too short to carry an ugly knife! I like it... should be your Sig line.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 13, 2018)

Was a forestry procurement agent for several years down in SC low country out of Walterboro........most folks think they're just knee boot scars. Yeah, know it's low country when you can check the tide with posthole diggers.

Mtn Man - thought it went without sayin'.


----------

